# New to Utah Turkey Hunting



## dpittmanAF (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I just PCS here to Hill AFB and am looking for some public land tips to hunt some gobblers. Im from Arkansas and love hunting the easterns down there. Im trying to go scout some places soon but I just dont want to waste my time on bad areas... Any suggestions to where to go within 30 or 45 min of the base?

Thank you.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Basically you'll find turkeys the same places you find deer and elk. They're all over the state so just get out there and start looking around, you'll find birds.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BassMan14 said:


> Alright, I am no turkey hunter. A few years ago my dad drew out for a wasatch deer tag. I remember there being a TON of turkeys on the Butterfield mountains, by Kennecott Copper Mine. Other than that, I have not seen a turkey anywhere near HAFB.


Not to sound rude but this comment makes little sense to me. 
Your Dad has a Wasatch deer tag but your seeing unhuntable turkeys on private land on the Oquirrh/Stansbury unit.
Was your dad hunting the wrong unit?


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Not to sound rude but this comment makes little sense to me.
> Your Dad has a Wasatch deer tag but your seeing unhuntable turkeys on private land on the Oquirrh/Stansbury unit.
> Was your dad hunting the wrong unit?


I apologize for the sketchy facts. I was 11 when this occured. My father and I drove up on the mountain to look for some deer before the next season, for we had heard that there are a lot of deer on the mountain. We drove along a road and had to stop for multiple turkeys, which is why I thought that there were many turkeys inhabiting that area. Like I said, I was young. At that time I had no knowledge that those turkeys were "unhuntable".


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey AF welcome to utah! This will be my 2nd time hunting turkeys here in Utah and im going with my bow. I just went out today to see what I could find and the road I was going to drive up was locked so I just walked up about a mile and saw turkey tracks in the snow then saw about 2 dozen turkeys a few hundred yards away. So I built a few blinds and Im ready to go. So like everyone else said just find a drainage start hiking maybe a few calls and youll find them, they really are everywhere (for now anyways, probably not when the season starts)


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

There are alot of turkeys on public land up Farmington canyon and along the Wasatch behind Bountiful thats what there saying.


----------



## dpittmanAF (Apr 2, 2015)

Im not familiar with the Bountiful area. Which way does the public land along Farmington Canyon run? I see some public land North of East Canyon Reservoir and Echo Res near Henefer. Everything Im trying to find via Utah DWR website shows land West of Farmington and Bountiful.


----------

